

Ask HN: Massive dying birds and fish: do you have a theory of the causes? - davidedicillo


======
JacobAldridge
I don't have a theory on the causes, but I'm not yet convinced this is
anything more than the media reporting a trend that may not be statistically
significant.

See also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2079371>

